# Titanium "Oldies but Goodies"



## bf1 (Jan 2, 2009)

*A tribute to the "man" himself!*


----------



## griff (Jan 2, 2009)

bf1 = STUD

Nice B ....Great lighting on that photograph!!


----------



## bf1 (Jan 2, 2009)

griff said:


> bf1 = STUD
> 
> Nice B ....Great lighting on that photograph!!



Thanks Griff,
I am working on my photographic techniques. It is much more difficult than I anticipated.
Happy New Year to you and yours.
Best regards,
Barry


----------



## jch79 (Jan 2, 2009)

bf1 said:


> I am working on my photographic techniques. It is much more difficult than I anticipated.



Barry,
Your photography has shown a marked improvement - keep at it!
Nice even lighting and good white balance are key. :thumbsup:
Best,
john
PS - nice lights!


----------



## bf1 (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks John, 
That's quite a compliment, I have always admired your photographic skills.
Give me a call when your available for a road trip.
Kindest regards,
Barry


----------



## octaf (Jan 2, 2009)

Very nice !!! :twothumbs
Can you give me the exact names of these?
I haven't been here long enough to regognize all the different models.


Thanks Barry.


----------



## bf1 (Jan 3, 2009)

octaf said:


> Very nice !!! :twothumbs
> Can you give me the exact names of these?
> I haven't been here long enough to regognize all the different models.
> 
> ...


Hi Octaf,
The lights are McGizmo prototypes.
The larger of the two is the Ti 27LT.
The smaller one is the Ti 27L.
Take care,
Barry


----------



## TranquillityBase (Jan 3, 2009)

Nice pics Barry:twothumbs


----------



## Steve L (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Barry,:wave:

Very Nice, both the photography and the lights.
I hope you and yours are having a Happy New Year!!!

Best Wishes,
Steve


----------



## easilyled (Jan 3, 2009)

Beautiful lights and good photos bf1.
I also find it much harder than I first thought it would be to take decent pics.


----------



## octaf (Jan 3, 2009)

bf1 said:


> Hi Octaf,
> The lights are McGizmo prototypes.
> The larger of the two is the Ti 27LT.
> The smaller one is the Ti 27L.
> ...


 

Thanks Barry. 
Are they both have McClickie switches?
What Led & reflectors for them? :thinking:


----------



## jch79 (Jan 3, 2009)

octaf said:


> Are they both have McClickie switches?
> What Led & reflectors for them? :thinking:



The "27L" in their names means that it has the McR-27L reflector. The "T" in the Ti 27LT Proto stands for "twisty", so no clickie. 

The full name of the "Ti 27L", as Barry called it, is "McLux Ti 27L PD Proto", so it's a PD, not a clickie. And a little more info straight from the McHorse's mouth:



McDude said:


> The head design is straight from the 27LT with dual O-rings and I had some 2x123 twisty paks of the 27LT design made. I also wanted to visit a 1x123 PD pack with the 27L head so a few of these were machined.



They both originally had LuxIII LED's in 'em - not sure if they've been "updated", but the LED inside is a non-factor to the sheer awesomeness of these lights. They've changed hands only a small number of times, and they represent the rarest of rare lights.

Ahhh... McGizmo - how we love thee! :nana:

:thumbsup: john


----------



## octaf (Jan 4, 2009)

Thank you very much, John !!!


----------



## bf1 (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks John!


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Jan 4, 2009)

Those two seem well at home in Chicago. :twothumbs Very nice to see how they've adjusted.


----------



## McGizmo (Jan 4, 2009)

From a similar time period, one of my favorite shots (if I may add a pic to the thread  ):


----------



## bf1 (Jan 4, 2009)

Don, 
Great photographs as always. I think I need to move to Hawaii to improve my photographic skills.
Regards,
Barry


----------



## brighterisbetter (Jan 4, 2009)

That is a freakin' awesome picture Don. Kudos to you. :kewlpics:


----------



## lctorana (Jan 5, 2009)

Um, could someone please define the word "old"? I'm struggling a bit here.


----------



## jch79 (Jan 5, 2009)

lctorana said:


> Um, could someone please define the word "old"? I'm struggling a bit here.



old
(ōld) _adj._
Of or pertaining to some of the first Ti flashlights ever made.


----------



## McGizmo (Jan 5, 2009)

The first flashlight I ever saw and owned that might be considered titanium was a Tekna red LED light that had a titanium sleeve that was host to the coin cells. It had a plastic tail and head as I recall. The first light I incorporated some Ti in was a battery pak to host an Arc AAA head:







The first all Ti light I did and perhaps one of the first all Ti lights was a AAA light that I ended up giving to PK:






I consider these old but not necessarily goodies. I held back from using Ti for quite a while due to concerns about thermal management. In retrospect, those concerns may have been greater than need be although the high powered LED's of the time were certainly much less efficient than today and they did generate a bunch of heat!!

To my knowledge, the first limited production Ti lights were from Mr. Bulk.

In the spirit of Oldies but Goodies and as established by the OP, I take the term to mean old technology such as the Luxeon LED's used in these early lights. :shrug:


----------



## toby_pra (Jan 6, 2009)

Very nice pics Don!


----------

